# Not again!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Got home from work at half 6, let George and Ember have a run around the garden and Dylan in the run. Went to give Rosie a cuddle and check on them but Rosie was hiding away and wouldn't come near me. Managed to get her and have a look at her she was all hunched up, giving her a cuddle I could hear her belly gurgling. She wouldn't take any treats or dandilions from me and my vets was closed. Rushed her to the emergency vets where they checked her over and listened to her belly. She's been given recovery food and pain killers and I was told to keep an eye on her, if she's not better by Thursday to take her to my normal vet. I now have to try and get my new boss to let me have her with me at work tomorrow so I can feed her otherwise she has to go from 7-6.30 without being fed till I get home.

Great start to a new job.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh dear Kammie - I am sure that there will be no problem having her in work today. Sending good vibes Rosies way and hoping she starts to eat.
Jacqui x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She was a lot worse this morning, wouldn't take any liquid food just let it dribble out of her mouth. OH took me into work this morning so I could just explain to my manager what was happening and that I needed to get her seen. Luckily he was ok with it and told me to just go so now I'm back home and we have an appointment with my own vet at 10.10. Depending on what the outcome is I may or may not go back into work this afternoon. Will see what the vet says and phone my manager to see if he'll be ok for Rosie to come with me for feeding.

I'm so worried about her I was in tears explaining to my manager, especially as the emergency vet said the word "bloat" last night when I took her. 

Keep everything crossed for her.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kammie i hope everything turns out well x

Sending positive vibes your way hun x

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sending positive healing vibes for Rosie. xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really hope she's ok Kammie. Sending good vibes to Rosie!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got back from the vets. She's dehydrated and looking really bad so they've kept her in for the day and more than likely tonight as well. I took Daisy with me so she's staying to look after Rosie as well. I need to phone them at 3 to see how she's doing. 

I don't know whether to go to work for the rest of the day or stay home in case the vets phone me if the worst happens thats how bad she's looking at the moment. I'm worried I might lose her after having to leave her there to go straight onto a drip. She's in the best possible hands though so everything crossed that she pulls through.

I may just stay home and phone my manager explaining I need to be near by in case theres a change. Its an hour of travelling to get to and from work and I want to stay close just in case.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor wee Dalin'. She's getting the best care you can give her. Hopefully all will turn out well. x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's being kept in overnight. 

Vet told me that if I hadn't managed to get the morning off work to take her she would probably have been dead when I got home. The nurse I spoke to said she'd taken a bit of syringe food this afternoon but was refusing to eat on her own still. They'd tried offering her some dandilions which she refused even though I know she loves them.

I am so worried I want her back home.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww the poor thing! I hope she gets better hun! I have her in my thoughts! 

What is actually wrong with her?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awww the poor thing! I hope she gets better hun! I have her in my thoughts!
> 
> What is actually wrong with her?


GI Stasis. Her guts stopped working and she has a lot of gas in her belly. She became really dehydrated with it. Yesterday morning she was her normal self, running around my feet in the shed and eating all her food. When I got home from work she was a completely different rabbit.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww bless her. I hope she gets better soon hun! Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about her again  having gone through it twice with Hope, I know how upsetting it is when they just wont eat, and you know they need to 

I really hope she is ok x x 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have Rosie home!!!!!!!

Delia the Bobtales lady who I got Ember from works part time on reception at my vets and she saw Rosie yesterday morning when I took her in. She told me today when I picked Rosie up that she didn't think Rosie was going to make it from looking at her yesterday. I love Dealia she's going to make me up a "bunny first aid kit" with all the medicines I might need in emergencies and said to give her a call on Sunday to let her know how Rosie's doing.

She's not completely better but she's eating and pooing again. Just need to keep giving her the medicines and take her back for a check up in a week.

I'm so happy she's home!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

kammie I know how nasty this is fingers crossed she pulls through, not great timing tho shes going to need a lot of tlc everything crossed for her


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing a lot better!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh Kammie! Im so glad shes looking better, Delia is great thats useful having her there! i ope she makes a full recovery xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh Kammie! Im so glad shes looking better, Delia is great thats useful having her there! i ope she makes a full recovery xx


Delia really is amazing she cares so much about rabbits. Rosies check up appointment is made for when Delia is working at the vets so she can see Rosie.

I have everything crossed for Rosie, I'm so glad she's home now it means she's getting better. Her vet bill for the last 24 hours is scary though over £200 and most of that was for the drip.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw glad to hear she's home, fingers crossed she is back to her normal self in no time!

Thats great with the first aid kit! You're lucky to have someone so caring at your vet. £200 is a big ouch but I'm sure Rosie is worht every penny, Sugar cost me a small fortune but I wouldn't have had it any other way.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh thats great hun. Im glad she is doing better. Very nice of Delia, sje sounds like a lovely lady!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got home from work and went straight out to check on her. She took a few dandilions from me and was out in the run eating grass. Its all looking good so far.

A side note for Frags: Dylan is doing great as well will get you some more pics on my day off Sunday, I've been so busy all week and tired that I've not taken any pictures.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ouch! glad shes doing better tho, hope u have a nice weekend


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww, hope she makes a full recovery. I'm glad Delia was there for you. I wouldn't trust anyone more with my babies :thumbup: (she bonded my babies for me ) Hope all works out for you, including your job.


----------

